# [HOWTO/MUTT] - konfiguracja mutt dla wymagających

## arsen

HOWTO - konfiguracja mutt dla wymagających czyli sztuczki i kruczki.

Mutta osobiście używam od dłuższego czasu, ostatnio postanowiłem się "wziąć" za niego by spełniał moje zachcianki. W howto opiszę konfiguracje już działającego mutta pomijając etapy zawarte w dokumentacji gentoo dla mutt, traktuje ją jako obowiązkową do dalszego etapu tego howto.

1. Osobiście denerwował mnie mutt na poczatku używania, poruszanie się po kilku skrzynkach było mało wygodne, sytuację tą zmienił pewnien człowiek który pisze patch sidebar dla mutt, jest to nic innego jak dobrze znana wizualizacja skrzynek jako sidebar wystepująca w wielu graficznych klientach pocztowych.

Strona projektu.

Jakiś czas temu przygotowałem ebuilda dla paczki mutta patchowanego już przez autora patcha dla mutt. Ebuild był robiony tak aby tylko działał (a nawet to nie do końca) poprostu sandbox nie pozwala na instalacje (jak ktoś by chciał poprawić ebuilda by działał dobrze to zachęcam).

Instalację dlatego trzeba wykonac pomijając sandbox, a zatem po umieszczeniu ebuilda tam gdzie dokumentacja gentoo nakazuje instalujemy mutt-sidebar.

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge mutt-sidebar

```

po udanej instalacji zostanie pokazana informacja co należy dopisać do ~/.muttrc by sidebar działał, czyli należy dodać takie oto opcje:

```

# kolor podświetlenia skrzynki gdy przyjdzie nowy mail.

color sidebar_new   yellow      default

# macra

macro index b '<enter-command>toggle sidebar_visible<enter>'

macro pager b '<enter-command>toggle sidebar_visible<enter>'

# szerokość 

set sidebar_width="18"

set sidebar_visible="yes"

# bindy

# ctrl-n: w dól listy, ctrl-p t: w góre listy

# ctrl-o: otwieranie zaznaczonej skrzynki

bind index \CP sidebar-prev

bind index \CN sidebar-next

bind index \CO sidebar-open

bind pager \CP sidebar-prev

bind pager \CN sidebar-next

bind pager \CO sidebar-open

```

Po całej tej operacji powinniśmy się już cieszyć muttem z użytecznym panelem.

No ale idziemy dalej.

2. Podpisywanie/szyfrowanie maili kluczem GnuGpg.

Nie będe wspominał o czymś takim jak konfiguracji gpg itd. zakładam że już to użytkownik posiada i ma skonfigurowane i posiada swój klucz. Dokumentacja dla GnuGpg.

Zatem musimy zmusić mutt by potrafił podpisywać/szyfrować w interaktywny sposób maile.

do ~/.muttrc dodajemy:

```

set pgp_decode_command="/usr/bin/gpg  --charset utf-8   %?p?--passphrase-fd 0? --no-verbose --quiet  --batch  --output - %f"

set pgp_verify_command="/usr/bin/gpg   --no-verbose --quiet  --batch  --output - --verify %s %f"

set pgp_decrypt_command="/usr/bin/gpg   --passphrase-fd 0 --no-verbose --quiet  --batch  --output - %f"

set pgp_sign_command="/usr/bin/gpg    --no-verbose --batch --quiet   --output - --passphrase-fd 0 --armor --detach-sign --textmode %?a?-u %a? %f"

set pgp_clearsign_command="/usr/bin/gpg   --charset utf-8 --no-verbose --batch --quiet   --output - --passphrase-fd 0 --armor --textmode --clearsign %?a?-u %a? %f"

set pgp_encrypt_only_command="pgpewrap /usr/bin/gpg  --charset utf-8    --batch  --quiet  --no-verbose --output - --encrypt --textmode --armor --always-trust -- -r %r -- %f"

set pgp_encrypt_sign_command="pgpewrap /usr/bin/gpg  --charset utf-8 --passphrase-fd 0  --batch --quiet  --no-verbose  --textmode --output - --encrypt --sign %?a?-u %a? --armor --always-trust -- -r %r -- %f"

set pgp_import_command="/usr/bin/gpg  --no-verbose --import -v %f"

set pgp_export_command="/usr/bin/gpg   --no-verbose --export --armor %r"

set pgp_verify_key_command="/usr/bin/gpg   --verbose --batch  --fingerprint --check-sigs %r"

set pgp_list_pubring_command="/usr/bin/gpg   --no-verbose --batch --quiet   --with-colons --list-keys %r"

set pgp_list_secring_command="/usr/bin/gpg   --no-verbose --batch --quiet   --with-colons --list-secret-keys %r"

set pgp_good_sign="`gettext -d gnupg -s 'Good signature from "' | tr -d '"'`"

```

Po tej operacji po napisaniu maila w mutt przed samym wysłaniem wystarczy nacisnąć klawisz "P" by zobaczyć interaktywne opcje.

3. Z czasem męczy już używanie myszki tylko do kopiowania z mutt linków do przeglądarki, z pomocą przychodzi nam urlview, instalujemy program.

```

emerge net-misc/urlview

```

W tej konfiguracji linki będą otwierane w firefox.

Tworzymy plik ~/urlview a w nim:

```

REGEXP (((http|https|ftp|gopher)|mailto):(//)?[^ >"\t]*|www\.[-a-z0-9.]+)[^ .,;\t>">\):]

#REGEXP (((http|https|ftp|gopher)|mailto)[.:][^ >"\t]*|www\.[-a-z0-9.]+)[^ .,;\t>">\):]

COMMAND firefox -remote 'openURL(%s, new-tab)'

COMMAND url_handler.sh

```

następnie edytujemy /usr/bin/url_handler.sh

zastępujemy w nim każdy wyraz netscape na firefox by byglądało tak:

```

---

https_prgs="/usr/bin/firefox:XW /usr/bin/lynx:XT"

http_prgs="/usr/bin/lynx:XT /usr/bin/firefox:XW"

mailto_prgs="/usr/bin/mutt:VT /usr/bin/elm:VT /usr/bin/pine:VT /usr/bin/mail:VT"

gopher_prgs="/usr/bin/lynx:XT /usr/bin/gopher:XT"

ftp_prgs="/usr/bin/lynx:XT /usr/bin/ncftp:XT"

---

```

tak samo możemy postapić gdy chcemy zmienić domyślny klient ftp, dowolność wyboru.

następnie musimy zbindować klawisze, w ~/.muttrc dopisujemy

```

# Bindy

macro index \CB |urlview\n

macro pager \CB |urlview\n

```

czyli gdy mamy otwarty list zawierający url-e naciskamy ctrl+b i włącza nam się menu z linkami, naciskajać enter na danym linku otworzy nam się w tym przypadku w przeglądarce firefox.

4. Następna niedogodność z jaką można się spotkać to nie czytanie domyślnie maili html, zatem do dzieła.

instalujemy run-mailcap

```

emerge app-misc/run-mailcap

```

następnie tworzymy ~/.mailcap a w nim zamieszczamy 

```

text/html; elinks -dump %s; copiousoutpu

```

mail w tym przypadku będzie renderowany za pomocą elinks w czytniku mutt, zatem potrzebujemy zainstalować elinks

```

emerge www-client/elinks

```

można też zmusić mutt by konwertował maile html do zwykłego plain text za pomocą html2text

wtedy wpis w ~/.mailcap ma wyglądać następująco

```

text/html; /usr/bin/html2text -nobs %s; copiousoutput; description=HTML Text

```

nie należy oczywiście wtedy zapomnieć o instalacji html2text

```

emerge app-text/html2text

```

na sam konieć musimy skonfigurować mutt, dopisujemy do ~/.muttrc

```

auto_view text/html

```

problem maili w formacie html rozwiązany.

5. Czasem dostajemy różne zdjęcia na skrzynke pocztową, zapisywanie ich jako załączników może być monotonne, możemy zrobić by mutt sam je otwierał zewnętrznym programem bez zapisywania.

Polecam zatem wrócić do punktu 4 i rozwiązania problemu za pomocą mailcap, w tym przypadku do ~/.mailcap dopisujemy

```

image/*; fbi '%s'; test=test -z "$DISPLAY"; needsterminal

```

domyślnie pliki graficzne będą otwierane wtedy w przeglądarce fbi, zatem instalujemy.

```

emerge media-gfx/fbi

```

No i było by to na tyle, mam nadzieje że howto będzie to pomocne wielu użytkownikom.

Wszystkie zewnętrzne pomocnicze programy można zamieniać na inne wedle gustu i uznania.Last edited by arsen on Sun Jun 18, 2006 2:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## n3rd

Fajne  :Wink:  Mój ideał to jednak elmo - szkoda, że nie jest już rozwijany... i może właśnie dlatego, zdecyduję się w końcu na mutta..

pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## arsen

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> Fajne  Mój ideał to jednak elmo - szkoda, że nie jest już rozwijany... i może właśnie dlatego, zdecyduję się w końcu na mutta..
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> daniel

 

muttem warto się zainteresować, jest inny niż elmo ale po konfiguracji sprawuje się bardzo dobrze no i chyba zawsze będzie rozwijany  :Smile: , zbyt dużo osób z tego kożysta by ten projekt umarł.

----------

## n3rd

Ech... z tego co mi wiadomo, to mutt nie pobiera ani nie wysyła sam poczty. Czyli de facto mutt to nic innego jak czytnik maili  :Wink:  Silnym plusem mutta jest też GPG. 

Elmo jest bardziej wszechstronny - sam pobiera i wysyła pocztę, przed pobraniem poczty można pobrać same nagłówki wiadomości i wykasować to, co nas nie interesuje i pobrać tylko te wiadomości, które chcemy odczytać. Ale dlaczego o tym napisałem... Elmo i mutt mogą mieć wspólny katalog z pocztą czyli można stworzyć duet elmo+mutt zamiat np. fetchmail +mutt +nbsmtp.

Szkoda, że rzyjontko zaprzestał rozwoju elma - ale nie ma się czemu dziwić... elma rozwijał wsłaściwie sam a to trochę zbyt wiele pracy jak na jedną osobę.

Pozdrawiam

dc

----------

## arsen

heh, właśnie to że jest tylko czytnikiem jest to dla mnie najlepszą akurat sprawą, wole do sciągania fetchmail + procmail, maile się sciągają niezależnie czy mam klienta (w tym przypadku czytnika) włączonego czy nie, w ogóle procmail jest boski, rozdzielam sobie maile do odpowiednich skrzynek np. w załeżności jaki ma nagłówek czy adres z którego przyszedł, w ten sposób mam zrobione tak że maile z forum gentoo przychodzą mi tylko do osobnej skrzynki ~/.maildir/gentoo-forum  tak samo mam sobie ładnie skonfigurowanego procmaila by współpracował z bogofilter, czyli antyspam. Wiele jeszcze by wymieniać tego wszystkiego, dlatego cieszę się że jest tylko czytnikiem.

No na siłe nie będe zmuszał nikogo  :Smile: , nie każdemu w końcu idzie dogodzić  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Świetne HOW-TO, w końcu powiedziałem sylpheed-claws'owi ostateczne "papa".

Dzięki arsen, oby tak dalej! (-:

----------

## gentooxic

Posiadam pewien problem z obrazkami i mutt'em. Jeśli dostanę na moją skzrzynkę jakieś zdjęcia w formacie np. jpg to nie potrafię ich w żaden sposób zobaczyć. Zapisanie załącznika nic nie daje bo żadna przeglądarka plikół graficznych nie potrafi go wyświetlić. Jest na to jakaś rada?

----------

## gentoousr

nie dziala http://www.gentoo.pl/~arsen/packs/mutt-sidebar-1.5.9.tar.gz  prosze o uaktualnienie

[/url]

----------

## Robert W.

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> nie dziala http://www.gentoo.pl/~arsen/packs/mutt-sidebar-1.5.9.tar.gz  prosze o uaktualnienie
> 
> [/url]

 Powinno wystarczyć to:

```
USE="sidebar" emerge mutt
```

----------

